# Four Magic Moves to Winning Golf....



## virtuocity

I am a beginner following the Four Magic Moves to Winning Golf instruction by Joe Dante. I know a lot of pros and players will say that the methods within the book are nonsense, but it seems to work well (so far) for me. I would add at this point that I cannot afford the crazy prices of golf lessons, so pretty much doing this by myself. My main goal is to become an 18 handicapper within 2 years or so.

It basically states that we must do an initial wrist break. This is controversial, but it seems to work well for me. It gets me into the position shown in the first picture. 









I can then easily hit the ball nice and straight nearly all of the time and a reasonable distance (considering the lack of full swing). This inspired me to continue learning along this path to build my swing which I can take on the course for years to come.

My issue is this:

It then states that the left shoulder should be turned whilst firmly keeping our wrists in the same broken position which then leads to the next 2 pictures and keeping our left arm straight.


















I may be mad, but I just don't understand this. I can't fathom how to physically get to the position shown in the last picture merely by turning my shoulder. Any advice on how YOU would get from image 1 to image 3 would be very, VERY welcome.

(Please keep the "pay for golf lessons" comments to a minimum folks!).


----------



## keiko

Joe Dante lessons are good; you could do alot worse.
Take your address position, With just holding the club in the right hand, now turn your left shoulder over your right toe and reach for the club with your left hand. You will be in the "tray position" like a waiter uses to balance and hold a tray, ie. left arm fairly straight but not rigid and right arm bent at 90 degree angle.
This is fundamental and nearly all can and should do it with practice.




virtuocity said:


> I am a beginner following the Four Magic Moves to Winning Golf instruction by Joe Dante. I know a lot of pros and players will say that the methods within the book are nonsense, but it seems to work well (so far) for me. I would add at this point that I cannot afford the crazy prices of golf lessons, so pretty much doing this by myself. My main goal is to become an 18 handicapper within 2 years or so.
> 
> It basically states that we must do an initial wrist break. This is controversial, but it seems to work well for me. It gets me into the position shown in the first picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can then easily hit the ball nice and straight nearly all of the time and a reasonable distance (considering the lack of full swing). This inspired me to continue learning along this path to build my swing which I can take on the course for years to come.
> 
> My issue is this:
> 
> It then states that the left shoulder should be turned whilst firmly keeping our wrists in the same broken position which then leads to the next 2 pictures and keeping our left arm straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be mad, but I just don't understand this. I can't fathom how to physically get to the position shown in the last picture merely by turning my shoulder. Any advice on how YOU would get from image 1 to image 3 would be very, VERY welcome.
> 
> (Please keep the "pay for golf lessons" comments to a minimum folks!).


----------

